# Questions about FMA styles and studying in the Philippines...



## MaartenSFS (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello, I am new to this forum. Let me begin with my background:

     I am currently living in China where I am disappointed by the lack of weapons martial arts (They just wave flexible things and dance around). I tried various other weapons arts, but I just like sticks, especially telescoping batons. And I want to learn how to fight, not how to LAPR. So, naturally, I have come to find FMA and Indonesian MA quite intriguing.

     I have two questions:

1) Which style is the most fit for me? I want to learn how to fight only with a single stick (Solo baston?) and nothing flashy. I want to learn something practical and very... warrior-like (I.E. Not like the "sword fighting" that some ******* call Kendo). I want to scream and hit things with sticks (I am not a psychopath, just spirited). Powerful hits and low stances are nice, but it needs to be practical as well. Disarms are interesting as well.

2) I want to learn in the Philippines. Every RMB should be worth 6 pesos over there so I hope to study for several months if I can. I want to learn the basics within that time and will devote myself to this cause. Where can I learn and how much would it cost to live simply while there (Including the cost of the lessons both one on one and class, so that I can compare prices).

     I know that's a lot to ask but I hope that some of the people here with experience may know. Thank you for your time.

     - Maarten Sebastiaan Franks Spijker


----------



## lhommedieu (Apr 13, 2007)

The island of Cebu is famous for producing skilled eskrimadors.  You may want to check out the Doce Pares and Balintawak schools there.  My own personal choice would be to visit Panto Flores' school as we have corresponded recently and I am interested in several aspects of his art:

www.filmocan.com

If you plan to visit Manilla you may want to explore Leo Gaje's Pekiti Tirsia Kali organization.

These are just two suggestions; other forum members may suggest other schools and teachers as well.  There is certainly a long list from which to choose.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## MaartenSFS (Apr 13, 2007)

A, those two styles were the ones I was mostly interested in. Especially Balintawak, because it's only about stick fighting. But is it "masculine"/hardcore enough? Or is it highly variable and depending on the teacher? And I was also thinking Cebu, because that's where most all seems to be at. Sure, they areprobably more obscure (And dirt cheap) places, but I will lose valuable training time by going there. And certainly I don't want to go to Manilla. I hate smoggy cities with air pollution.

     I assume that some of the more famous schools in the Philippines should have high quality instruction. But are they also ridiculously expensive? How much (PHP) can I expect two pay per month of daily lessons? And how about teacher/student classes? Or is this way out of my league? I'm looking for a budget because I don't earn euros or dollars or pounds, but Chinese RMB. 1 RMB = 6.something PHP, so the exchange rate is in my favour, at least. 

     - Maarten Sebastiaan Franks Spijker


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 13, 2007)

There are also plenty of Modern Arnis schools in the Phillipines as well as Kombaton schools which is headed by Ernesto Presas the brother of Remy Presas.  Lot's and lot's of choices to choose from in the Phillipines.  You can also look into Pekiti Tersia and many other systems.  So much to choose from that I would look around and find an instructor that has the same philosophy and outlook as yourself.  Good luck.


----------



## MaartenSFS (Apr 13, 2007)

Hm... I won't have the time or money to look around too much when I arrive, but I guess I'll know more after the first time. I would rather not make any mistakes, though. It will take me a while to raise the funds.

I have been told that accomodation (In Cebu) could run me from about 20.000PHP to 30.000PHP for two months. Meals would be another 10.000PHP (Including my wife, local dishes) and two months "tuition" at a school from 2.000PHP to 4.000PHP. Together, up to ~44.000PHP.

VISAs begin with 21 days free, but an exit tax of 1100PHP (2 people). Extending the VISA another 38 days will cost... I don't know. But it can be done. So that's 59 days. You can even continue to extend it, but that may be troublesome.

Aeroplane tickets, I'm not sure of yet (From China to there).

So I guess I've decided on the city, but not on a style yet. What do you people with being in the Philippines experience think of the above numbers?

- Maarten Sebastiaan Franks Spijker

P.S. What about studying in Indonesia? Does anyone have experience with that? It would be a lot cheaper and I could go several times if I wanted to.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 13, 2007)

Indonesian silat has many similarities but it _is _different. Most FMA styles will give you practical swordwork.


----------



## Salagubang (Apr 14, 2007)

MaartenSFS said:


> Hm... I won't have the time or money to look around too much when I arrive, but I guess I'll know more after the first time. I would rather not make any mistakes, though. It will take me a while to raise the funds.
> 
> I have been told that accomodation (In Cebu) could run me from about 20.000PHP to 30.000PHP for two months. Meals would be another 10.000PHP (Including my wife, local dishes) and two months "tuition" at a school from 2.000PHP to 4.000PHP. Together, up to ~44.000PHP.
> 
> ...


 
=====================================================

...why dont you try KEAT-FMA Group, they have station in Hong Kong
Macau and Shenzen.
...they practice Classical Forms & Moder Arnis

Webpage:
KEAT-FMA Group Hong Kong, Macau, Shenzen
Web page: http://www.geocities.com/keat_cms_hk/index.htm
Video Clips: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=keathongkong


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2007)

Salagubang said:


> KEAT-FMA Group



It includes tapado? That's great! So few people seem to teach that anymore.


----------



## MaartenSFS (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks. I'll look into those schools, though they are still quite a distance away and China is more expensive.


----------



## Salagubang (Apr 15, 2007)

MaartenSFS said:


> Thanks. I'll look into those schools, though they are still quite a distance away and China is more expensive.


 

...these people have professional jobs
so dont worry they hardly charge money for training


----------



## stickmaster2000 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi,I live in Cebu City and study at the Cacoy Doce Pares Headquarters. If you are looking for real stickfighting then this is definately the right school for you! 95% of time is spent close quarter sparring (no fancy drills) just what works. Check out some of my clips on You Tube (search Cacoy Doce Pares Eskrima).

If you are thinking of coming to Cebu let me know and I will happily show you round and help out I am from the UK but now live here in Cebu City. I am a Master Grade in Cacoy Doce Pares Eskrima/Eskrido and have been training with GM Cacoy for 11 years. I have been involved in FMA since 1979.


----------



## oosh (Apr 16, 2007)

Check out Tabimina Balintawak - http://www.tabiminabalintawak.com/


----------



## Twist (Apr 17, 2007)

MaartenSFS said:


> I have been told that accomodation (In Cebu) could run me from about 20.000PHP to 30.000PHP for two months. Meals would be another 10.000PHP (Including my wife, local dishes) and two months "tuition" at a school from 2.000PHP to 4.000PHP. Together, up to ~44.000PHP.



Hmm.. if you go to a pension in Manila, you'll pay at least 1000 Peso a night, more for 2 persons. (I was there last month for training) Its a little cheaper here in Cebu (cheapest around 800 for a double room), a lot cheaper in the smaller towns (but also very... well...).
For Food you should calculate maybe 300 /person/day if you eat in cheap restaurants (much less if you do it yourself, much more if you drink brewed coffee every day).

Training costs go from almost nothing up to 250 US $ / Session for private training... and thats what you'll be offered to do as a foreigner.


----------



## MaartenSFS (Apr 17, 2007)

Salagubang said:


> ...these people have professional jobs
> so dont worry they hardly charge money for training


 
Good news for me, then. I could go there for a month and train hard once a year (Assuming Shenzhen is less expensive than HK to stay/eat in).

But the link to that school doesn't seem to work (Only the one in HK seems to work).


----------



## MaartenSFS (Apr 17, 2007)

Twist said:


> Hmm.. if you go to a pension in Manila, you'll pay at least 1000 Peso a night, more for 2 persons. (I was there last month for training) Its a little cheaper here in Cebu (cheapest around 800 for a double room), a lot cheaper in the smaller towns (but also very... well...).
> For Food you should calculate maybe 300 /person/day if you eat in cheap restaurants (much less if you do it yourself, much more if you drink brewed coffee every day).
> 
> Training costs go from almost nothing up to 250 US $ / Session for private training... and thats what you'll be offered to do as a foreigner.


 
I'm surprised to see that the Philippines is more expensive than I thought. It may take longer to save up, then. I thought Cebu was cheaper than Manila?


----------



## MaartenSFS (Apr 17, 2007)

stickmaster2000 said:


> Hi,I live in Cebu City and study at the Cacoy Doce Pares Headquarters. If you are looking for real stickfighting then this is definately the right school for you! 95% of time is spent close quarter sparring (no fancy drills) just what works. Check out some of my clips on You Tube (search Cacoy Doce Pares Eskrima).
> 
> If you are thinking of coming to Cebu let me know and I will happily show you round and help out I am from the UK but now live here in Cebu City. I am a Master Grade in Cacoy Doce Pares Eskrima/Eskrido and have been training with GM Cacoy for 11 years. I have been involved in FMA since 1979.


 
That sounds really good, as well. How much would it cost to train there for one to two months? Is that enough time to get to know some basics and be able to practise by myself, at home, before I go the next time (A year after or more)?


----------



## Salagubang (Apr 18, 2007)

MaartenSFS said:


> Good news for me, then. I could go there for a month and train hard once a year (Assuming Shenzhen is less expensive than HK to stay/eat in).
> 
> But the link to that school doesn't seem to work (Only the one in HK seems to work).


 
==================================================-

Cebu Contact Person:
*Master Kyle Abella* 
Cebu Eskrima Kali Arnis Clan, Inc.                                                   
President / ABEBAC Eskrima Chief Instructor                              
Email: kyle.abella@gmail.com 
Tel: + 632 0928 5052683


----------



## MaartenSFS (Apr 18, 2007)

I was talking about the Shenzhen, China one, but I'll follow up on this one as well!


----------



## Carol (Apr 18, 2007)

MaartenSFS said:


> That sounds really good, as well. How much would it cost to train there for one to two months? Is that enough time to get to know some basics and be able to practise by myself, at home, before I go the next time (A year after or more)?



Hi Maartin,

I hate to say this but training one month out of 12 even at a top-notch school in the Philippines isn't really a suitable schedule for hardly anyone.  You'll have 11 months for a lot of bad/improper habits to sneak in.

I'm not recommending that you don't go...I hear training in the PI is an incredible experience.  However, without another instructor nearby to spot check and coach you...it may be difficult to make quality gains that last over time.

I hope you can find something that works out well for you :asian:


----------



## MaartenSFS (Apr 18, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Hi Maartin,
> 
> I hate to say this but training one month out of 12 even at a top-notch school in the Philippines isn't really a suitable schedule for hardly anyone. You'll have 11 months for a lot of bad/improper habits to sneak in.
> 
> ...


 
True, but I may have no other choice. At first I was looking to study the use of a weapon in China, but I soon learned that all has been lost, save for the bloody forms. I studied a bit of Kendo after that realisation, but the the only thing worse than quality of the instructors was their terrible lack of fighting spirit.

I want to go to battle and they want to tap each other and pay attention to points.

1: "Ha, I cut you!"
2: "No way! That's ********!"
Me: "I'll settle this." *Chops both idiots' heads off with a real sword*

Anyways, why fight with sticks and pretend they are swords when you can just fight with sticks and perfect that technique?

Unless I can find a good FMA school in China I'll have no choice but to go to the Philippines as outlined above.


----------



## lhommedieu (Apr 18, 2007)

Carol wrote that "You'll have 11 months for a lot of bad/improper habits to sneak in."  

That's true for anyone (and true for most).  An alternative is to learn a couple good/proper habits and machine these out for 11 months in between one month visits.

There's plenty of fighting spirit in both the Doce Pares and Balintawak camps.  I suggest you try out a few teachers/schools and choose the one that helps you the most with your fundamentals.  That's not to say that anyone or any one school is better than another - it's just that you may find one that's the best match to your learning style.  Again - when it comes to long distance training, "less is more."

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Salagubang (Apr 18, 2007)

MaartenSFS said:


> True, but I may have no other choice. At first I was looking to study the use of a weapon in China, but I soon learned that all has been lost, save for the bloody forms. I studied a bit of Kendo after that realisation, but the the only thing worse than quality of the instructors was their terrible lack of fighting spirit.
> 
> I want to go to battle and they want to tap each other and pay attention to points.
> 
> ...


=================================================
...One Instructor of KEAT FMA Group travels to Shanghai and stay there
for 2-3days every week. you can email them to make arrangement....
surely this is the cheapest way for you....but of course training in Cebu
is still the BEST

...try to contact my good Friend Master Kyle Abella as i mentioned you to
him yesterday.

Cheers!!!!


----------



## MaartenSFS (Apr 20, 2007)

I have several ideas now about studying Arnis... Thanks a lot for all the encouraging replies. After I get some personal problems sorted out here I will mostly likely start with the KEAT group. I have contacted with them and they seem really nice snd driven. I will consider about going to the Philippines later. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Carol (Apr 20, 2007)

That is outstanding news!  Very happy for you Maartin!


----------



## PeteNerd (Apr 20, 2007)

MaartenSFS said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum. Let me begin with my background:
> 
> I am currently living in China where I am disappointed by the lack of weapons martial arts (They just wave flexible things and dance around). I tried various other weapons arts, but I just like sticks, especially telescoping batons. And I want to learn how to fight, not how to LAPR. So, naturally, I have come to find FMA and Indonesian MA quite intriguing.
> 
> ...




Talk to Henry Jayme from Visayan Martial Arts.  He teaches balintawak and tat kun tao in Ceub.  His rates are very reasonable and he can probably help you find accommodation.  I would highly recommend him to anyone.

http://www.visayanmartialarts.com/

Pete


----------

